# PM River Shenanigans



## Grabe's (Jun 21, 2011)

Still a fun time although the fatter I get the more it hurts 😂


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

nice...welcome to michigan sportsman Grabe


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Welcome, that's a great first post!

I'm sure you weren't trolling!!Lol


----------



## Captain of the 4-C's (Sep 11, 2003)

I am more impressed Grabe remembered his password after 11 years!


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Welcome Grabe's, nice fish. Try smiling next time.


----------



## chednhy (Feb 8, 2012)

Was it alive ?


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

I know that hole, the one with the Pines on the bank.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Nostromo said:


> Welcome Grabe's, nice fish. Try smiling next time.


Pay attention....he said he's older and fatter now and in pain, even though he's holding a nice fish. I rarely smile in pics either. This is the reason.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

BFG said:


> Pay attention....he said he's older and fatter now and in pain, even though he's holding a nice fish. I rarely smile in pics either. This is the reason.


Pay attention? Well that's asking a bit much.


----------

